# Has anyone used Sher-Wood BAC Wiping Stain?



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Has anyone used Sher-Wood BAC wiping stain? I would be using this on some fir doors after I apply a wood conditioner. Thanks


----------



## caddisfly007 (Mar 25, 2009)

Bac wiping stain is a great stain. This product is a solvent based stain so it dries quickly versus a standard oil-based stain. Because it is a solvent based stain this product works very well with out having to condition the wood first. Of course you would have to test it first, but I rarely condition my mill packages because it works so well on its own. I am able to topcoat it with in an hour or sooner which is an advantage over a slow drying oil stain. However, I would strongly advise not to use this product in dark colors on floors. My SW rep told me that the clear coat could delaminate or the stain re-wet itself and lift back into the clear. He also told me that the topcoat is recomended to be sprayed but I have brushed over lighter colors just fine.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I was going with the BAC stain for the quick drying time. It is a dark color (Walnut) on Fir sliding doors (Pella). I was going to use a hybrid water/oil poly for the finish. Do you think the dark color is going to be a problem?


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Iv'e used alot of it also and it is a great product.Have used on all types of wood with good results. When I use a water born finish I let it dry over night so I don't have any issue's. I have used Bac let it dry an hour then used S/w fast dry oil sanding sealer that dry's in an hour,sanded,then another coat of sanding sealer,sanded then finish coated with satin.It worked well but it was a small project and i needed to get it done in a day.I did use it on my hard wood floor but it is a lighter color.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

kmp said:


> Iv'e used alot of it also and it is a great product.Have used on all types of wood with good results. When I use a water born finish I let it dry over night so I don't have any issue's. I have used Bac let it dry an hour then used S/w fast dry oil sanding sealer that dry's in an hour,sanded,then another coat of sanding sealer,sanded then finish coated with satin.It worked well but it was a small project and i needed to get it done in a day.I did use it on my hard wood floor but it is a lighter color.


Thanks for the reply.
I wonder if the SW fast dry sanding sealer is a better option than the MInwax water/oil ?


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Iv'e not used the minwax poly blend but the fast dry sealer was fast and dried hard.I would wait at least 6 hours before putting on a oil hybrid just so you have no worrie's.I have pushed coats with bac but only on small areas or small pieces.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

kmp said:


> Iv'e not used the minwax poly blend but the fast dry sealer was fast and dried hard.I would wait at least 6 hours before putting on a oil hybrid just so you have no worrie's.I have pushed coats with bac but only on small areas or small pieces.


Thanks. Im starting to think using the fast dry might be a better option


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Minwax Express color wiping stain is great IMO, it's water based. After about 1 hour you can top coat with a water-based poly. I did stain & 2 coats poly all in one day. The only issue is limited to just 5 or 6 colors.


----------

